# WolfyWolf7's Picture Thread



## Wolfywolf7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's my picture thread. Most pics are from my iPhone, and my moms Nikon D40. I really suck at taking pics haha but i wanted to show off my collection.

G. Rosea 
my newest T
Picked it up at Repticon, I'm unsure of the sex but I'm sure someone with more 
experience could sex it.
























SUPER FLASH














E. Murinus
Recently passed away RIP
I took a trip to baja cali and my brother forgot to feed/mist him
I'm unsure of how he died, 
the abdomen was caved in and his legs were curled, it was very sad.


























OBT 
Mature Male
I never intended to get a OBT just becuase 
they never struck me as being a super interesting species,
but the local pet shop had this guy in a small cc with a layer of
fake sand and a dry sponge, I felt super bad for him. The owner gave him to me for 5$ saying how it being so mean made it hard to care for it, wich is bs 
becuase he's super easy to manage. never runs out at me or anyhting
although he hasn't eaten in months. I;m sure he doesn't have much longer, but he's my most active T. 






Carapace coloration





our first death glare











live plants








H. Lividum
Unsexed, and super reclusive.
My best eater though and would eat every night if i let it.
































---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

A. Avic
One of my favorite T's
It wasn't sold as a versicolor, but it's
abdomen is red. I don't know if that means it's versicolor,
or just a red colorform, or if that's just how they are.

It's currently super webbed up in a cacoon that it never leaves.
I did hold it the week i got it though.



























B. Smithi
Sling, recently picked this guy up at repticon.
It's a good eater, and is super fast. 
It recently molted too, I found it's shed in the deli container it came in.
I realize the bedding is super moist, but I honestly havent watered it since I got it which was a few weeks ago


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Jul 5, 2011)

More pics of my G. Rosea, because it's so photogenic!


----------



## Hobo (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice spiders!
And nice lividum. Did you get her in a delicup full of sawdust? 
Glad she's out for you. Mine has returned to her hole.

Oh, your rosea is female, and you have an A. avicularia... well, most likely. At the very least it's not a versi.


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha. Yeah the petshop I got the lividum from
Deffinately doesn't do well with T's. This guy was in a 
10 gallon tank with a thin layer of wood chips for bedding lol. 
And the MM obt I bought from them was laying in a pile
Of fake red sand. With a dry crusty sponge. 
I had to rescue it. 

And I thought so about the avic, someone had 
One just like mine labeled a versi in the gallery
And it made me wonder. Haha.


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's been a while and I've added a few more T's to my collection.
I'll be adding pics soon of the fire leg and tiger rump, but i would like to now share with you 
my new favorite T!!!


Poecilotheria rufilata
This one was labeled a Orange Ornamental at S&S Exotic Pets in Houston.
When one of the guys there tried to show it to me it escaped and in the blink of an eye was perched on the guys bald head. lol
I bought him for $16.00, got home and posted it here on the ID and turns out its a Slate Red Ornamental.









I'm hoping I'll get a big pretty girl but as of now its about an inch and a quarter length


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I'd do a update on my little ones.
as my smithi, boehmi, and avic decided to molt all on the same day within 8 hours of each other.
so I have some fresh colorful little T's

B. smithi
Freshly molted little guy.
Finally eating again and hitting the prey like a champ.















B. Boehmei 
Also freshly molted.
Hasn't eaten since the molt, but drinking some and lazing about in his 
enclosure.
















C. fasciatum
I got this guy not too long ago at S&S Exotic Pets in Houston
same place wwhere i later got my Ruflilata that was mislabeled.










P. Rufilata
Definitely one of my favorite T's due to it's shape and coloration.
Half of the time it's laying in a tight formation, the other half its sprawled out on the wall.




















Thought I'd throw in some pics of the Emperor.

P. imperator
Havent posted any of my Scorp, but here it is!!
He/She is always pissed off.
On rare occasions it ventures from its cave into the enclosure. If i so mush as walk too closely to the enclosure 
it freaks out and throws threat signals before retreating to its cave.
I had to redo the bedding, so i snapped some pics of it while it was in the waiting room


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Sep 2, 2011)

Wolfy, you have some good pictures and a very nice variety of T's.   The one listed above as B. boehmei, looks more like B. emilia.  in any case you still have great looking T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you!! And I wouldn't doubt it to be mis-ID'd, the place where i got it has misnamed another recent T i purchased from them. Thanks again!!


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of my new vase vivarium that I just put together..





















I put my P. rufilata in there and he/she has been exploring the cork bark!!


----------

